# first shots



## Jeff Canes (Aug 19, 2006)

#1 is the first shot that came out on my new used Crown Graphic, when with paper so I could develop under red light, used Foma matt that I go from Freestyle, the first 6 did not come out think I may have load paper backwards, the Foma has no logo on the back, also mess-up some went developing

#1







These two where very light and need a lot tweaking when scanning & PSing
#2





#3


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

the first one appears to have a little camera shake but is a great first effort. My first ones were so bad I couldn't even use them at all.

what iso did you shoot the paper at. I use arista paper at iso 10 outside and develop it a little longer. Inside I use 5 and develop it probably longer then james but I use a different developer. James is more scientific.

The second one is sharper than the first I think especially up close. Third one looks great.

sorry about the edit I did I couldnt resist it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2006)

If I recall right #1 was at f4.7@1/4(?), did not take a meter reading for this one so I do not know the ISO, and I like your edit


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

If I shoot outside with a hand held paper negative I try to never go below 125 though on a 35mm I could hold one about 1/8 when I was younger.

I find that if I am going to go tripod I am better off to go long shutter speed and small aperture because..... the trip of the shutter can shake the camera if the exposure is long enough the jar doesn't show up at all. I shoot my still life at least 2minutes.

I can usually fudge a little and shoot on a sunny day at 1/25 at f 5.6 rate the film at iso 20 and double the development time. You can use the negative even if it is developer burn. go for the scan and reversal instead of regular printing. It is better for a burned negative.

Just my experience with them.  The lack of detail in the shadows is trypical and nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, you have images! :cheer: That alone is worth celebrating. It will probably get easier for you with more practice. 

Thanks for posting these, Jeff. So, how'd you like working with the Crown Graphic?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2006)

Took the camera out today but this time shot film 3 of 6 come out. Two the films came out of the holder putting dark slide back and one was unexposed.  Think I need to clear the holders.  Have not decides how I like it yet only got it Saturday. It is a little hard to focus is the sun.  Also can with a Polaroid 500 back do they still make that film?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 21, 2006)

The paper is thicker than the film.  It will amost always jam if you pull the dark slide out too far.  Gest to pull it almost all the way but leave just a little covering the paper.  I usually pull mine out and make some kind of make at the spot I want to stop.


----------

